# Question about John Deere windrowers



## Gus (Jul 14, 2011)

We have been looking at sp windrowers, thinking about a JD 4890 or 4895. Any info on what to look for would be helpful, I have not been around them much. Also wondering if there were big differences between the 890, 895 and 896 heads. Are there any big advantages to the newer ones.


----------



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

new holland h8080 or a new holland hw 305


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Gus said:


> We have been looking at sp windrowers, thinking about a JD 4890 or 4895. Any info on what to look for would be helpful, I have not been around them much. Also wondering if there were big differences between the 890, 895 and 896 heads. Are there any big advantages to the newer ones.


This forum has a search function. Make yourself familiar with it.

There have been countless threads on this exact same topic. Please take the time to search so we all don't have to retype what we have already stated here before.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I had a 4890 a few years back. Overall it was a good machine. With a little maintenance and care it did a good job cutting and conditioning with very low fuel consumption. Mine had the 890 head, and I don't think there were differences between it and the 895/6 except for hydraulic drive reel option on the newer ones and maybe a heavier cam track for the reel. There may be more improvements I am not aware of. I put a Circle C conditioning system on mine after I had Problems with the factory rolls, that was a huge improvement in hay drying. There are times I wish I had that windrower back. It was just too slow to work for us here.


----------



## Gus (Jul 14, 2011)

I already have searched, but I came up with about 4 threads. Sorry to bother you, not all of us know as much as you do.



LeadFarmer said:


> This forum has a search function. Make yourself familiar with it.
> 
> There have been countless threads on this exact same topic. Please take the time to search so we all don't have to retype what we have already stated here before.


----------



## Gus (Jul 14, 2011)

IAhaymakr, thanks for the information it is what I wanted to know. The one we are looking at the most has the circle c conditioner on a 895 head, so I am hoping it will be an improvement in drying for us also.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Gus said:


> I already have searched, but I came up with about 4 threads. Sorry to bother you, not all of us know as much as you do.


The fact that you are wanting to buy a John Deere windrower backs that statement up.


----------



## Gus (Jul 14, 2011)

Mr Leadfarmer,

All I wanted was some insight from the good people on this site, instead I got you. Now I have you calling me dumb for wanting a Deere swather, when in fact you know nothing about me, or our operation. I don't take well to being called dumb by some stranger, that's reserved for my friends on saturday night. You can have the last word now I'm done. Thanks to everyone else who commented.



LeadFarmer said:


> The fact that you are wanting to buy a John Deere windrower backs that statement up.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't be afraid of a John Deere 4890 or 95 swather. They are tops as far as comfort durability, and overall simplicity.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Gus said:


> Mr Leadfarmer,
> 
> All I wanted was some insight from the good people on this site, instead I got you. Now I have you calling me dumb for wanting a Deere swather, when in fact you know nothing about me, or our operation. I don't take well to being called dumb by some stranger, that's reserved for my friends on saturday night. You can have the last word now I'm done. Thanks to everyone else who commented.


Use the search function, all of your "insight" is sitting there waiting for you to read it. I didn't call you dumb, I agreed WITH YOU. The fact that you got confused/butt-hurt over that, now THAT is dumb.

You can "take to it" however you want, I don't care and I never will. If you are going to respond and act like a moron you are going to get treated like one.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

TO ALL, Let's keep this site civil and help each other! Enough said. Mike


----------

